# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) مساعدة :  lumia520مشكل فك شفرة

## abdjamel

سلام عليكم  
اخواني عندي هاتف لوميا520 مشكلته عند ادخال الكود يكتب بان الكود خاطىتم التفليش الهاتف مرتين المرة الثانية بالبرودكت الاصلية للهاتف اريد حل لمشكل بارك الله فيكم 
هذا فيديو لادخال الكود وماذا يكتب  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abdjamel

الايوحد حل يااخواني

----------


## mohamed73

خويا جمال واش ديك لاكارت فيها كود pin

----------


## abdjamel

نعم فيه يقول ادخل كود pin وانا اشتريت من احد الوكلاء لكن عند الادخال يرفض الكود ويبقى العداد في رقم9 رغم اني فلاشته عدة مرات

----------


## mohamed73

شوف خويا جمال دخل الكود  بشي بوكس حسن

----------


## asmsalh

مشكور على الملحوضة اخي

----------


## kamel16442

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

